# San Diego Digital SLR Photography Group



## burbclaver (Jul 15, 2005)

I just stopped by to invite any dslr photographers in the San Diego area to join us on one of our group shoots. San Diego Digital SLR Photography Group is free to join. Check out our Web site at http://www.sandiegodslr.com


----------

